# Help Identifying A Grinding Spindle, Please.



## Don B (May 28, 2014)

I'm trying to identify (what I am assuming was) a internal grinding spindle, has anyone come across one of these or happen to know what type of machine it may have came from?
  The arbor has a 20 degree included angle, the draw blot is a left hand thread, it appears to have been driven by a flat pulley held on by a right hand thread retaining nut, the OD of the main body is 2.750 inches, the only markings I can find are " AP465 BI "
The front bearing has hand engraved markings that look like they where done with a engraving pen, outer race "od/7.0000" inner race "20,000"
The back end bearing is installed in a keyed collar with 8 spring for preloading, the preloading is fixed by the strength of the spring (not adjustable).
Though it has suffered some external rust damage internally it's in excellent/perfect shape, it's a really well made piece of gear, I'd like to use it for a project but it would be nice to know where/what it came from.





Any help would be appreciated

Don


----------



## kd4gij (May 28, 2014)

do you hav a pic of it assembled?


----------



## Don B (May 28, 2014)

kd4gij said:


> do you hav a pic of it assembled?



I did have one but was unable to find it, I'll put it together in the morning and take one, I'm not sure but I may have made some progress on determining what it was, I found some pictures of a "JONES & SHIPMAN Internal Spindle Collet" that look similar to the arbor taper this spindle uses.)


----------



## Don B (May 29, 2014)

Here's a couple more pictures of the spindle assembled, the front cone and rear plate rotate with the arbor.
I was given a Burke No.4 Model B Hand Mill by a friend of mine who purchased it originally with the intentions of making a surface grinder from it, the machine is very ridged for its compact size and I thought I'd continue on with that line of thought and make a surface grinder/tool grinder from it, it's a curious little machine, the X and Z axises are moved by rack and pinion, the Y axis is lead screw.
 My thoughts at the moment are to leave the Z axis moment with the rack and pinion for fast location and add a second Z axis at the top with about 2 inches of travel and a fine feed,and rotating head, I'm thinking once this is done I'll have little grinder suitable for some lite surface grinding and the option of adding some fixtures in the future for tool grinding.
 In the picture the  (table)X axis is removed and you can see the pinion gear.


----------



## Andre (Sep 21, 2014)

Looks like it might have been from a toolpost grinder rig. Possibly a high speed spindle for a mill?


----------



## John Hasler (Sep 21, 2014)

Are you sure that little machine doesn't want to become a shaper?


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 21, 2014)

That spindle looks like it might be from a domore tool post grinder


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 21, 2014)

What is the casing diameter of the spindle?

 "Billy G"


----------



## Don B (Sep 22, 2014)

John Hasler said:


> Are you sure that little machine doesn't want to become a shaper?



Actually that thought has crossed my mind once or twice....:thinking:


----------



## Don B (Sep 22, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> What is the casing diameter of the spindle?
> 
> "Billy G"



Bill the casing OD is 2.750


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 22, 2014)

I just checked. My TheMac is 2 inches and my Dumore is 2.275. By that I would say it's a Dumore High Speed Spindle.

 "Billy G"


----------



## george wilson (Sep 23, 2014)

Dumore is the most common make of tool post grinder out there. I prefer my Themac.


----------

